# CAN burn CD-Rs but NOT CD-RWs



## Coopercentral (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi:

I have this VERY strange problem.  I am able to burn any CD-R easily, and always works.  Now...I purchased a 10-pack of memorex CD-RWs, and I can't burn ANYTHING onto ANY of the cd-rws AT ALL!  I have nero 6.6, and it didn't work at all, if u wanna see the log:



> 1A23-0009-4030-2482-4539-9110
> 
> Windows XP 5.1
> IA32
> ...



I tryed the Windows "drag-and-drop" method of burning files onto the cd-rw and still, nothing.  I am very curious of why this doesn't burn cd-rws.  Again my cd-rw burner works fine.  Any ideas?  I've tryed multiple cds, and nothing.  Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## tripleplay905 (Jan 20, 2006)

You sure your cd burner can write cd-rw's. When you go to burn cd-rw's dnt use multisession. You may need to update your drivers for your cd burner.


----------



## Coopercentral (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm like 95% sure that it CAN write CD-RWs.  hm...im not sure wat to do.  I will have to keep trying.  Any more suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!!!

EDIT: I have 2 cd drives.  The top one, which is the newest one, is the one I use for making cd-rs on, and tryed the cd-rw but didn't work.  now the one below it, which is older, SAYS right on it cd record/rewriteable.  And...when I tryed it, it said the SAME thing.  Something about fixation error.  Now...are you telling me that ALL 10 cds are corrupt?  Looks like there's nothing wrong with them.  Anything else you can think of?  Thanks!


----------



## computerhakk (Jan 20, 2006)

what models are you drives?


----------



## Coopercentral (Jan 20, 2006)

computerhakk said:
			
		

> what models are you drives?



I'm not sure to be honest with you.  I'm lookin on the CD-drive, and the top one doesn't say, and neither does the bottom one.  But i KNOW the bottom works for CD-RWs.  So, I'm not sure what to do.  I hope it's not the cds that are bad, but if it had to be, then let them, b/c they're inexpensive.


----------



## Coopercentral (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, if anyone is interested, or has a similar problem, I have found my solution.  If you go into the preferences, under "Expert Features", there will be an option called "overburning", and that will be enabled.  If you disable it, it should work.


----------



## spkenn5 (Jan 21, 2006)

same here... can read cd-r but not rws, probably the drive faulty (werent supposed to read them )


----------



## lee101 (Jan 22, 2006)

if the problem is what i think it is i knwo there is a simple fix for it, and have done it before, i just can't think what it is, it is something to do with changing the registry to recognise the drive as CD-RW not just CD-r, i will post bakc if i can find out what it is


----------



## lee101 (Jan 30, 2006)

here, this is the article i was referring to:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316529/

found it at last!


----------



## A. Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

> If you go into the preferences, under "Expert Features",



Where?  How do I find this "Preferences"? I have the same problem! Well, almost the same, I'm trying to backup my HD with Ghost 10, and it gets started, but dies after a while 

TIA


----------



## OvenMaster (Feb 15, 2006)

I had this exact same problem and the only way to solve it was to replace the combo burner. Thank God it was under warranty at the time! I tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers, Nero, and Roxio. Nothing worked. Replaced burner=fixed.
Tom


----------



## chris0276 (Feb 18, 2006)

Coopercentral said:
			
		

> I'm not sure to be honest with you.  I'm lookin on the CD-drive, and the top one doesn't say, and neither does the bottom one.  But i KNOW the bottom works for CD-RWs.  So, I'm not sure what to do.  I hope it's not the cds that are bad, but if it had to be, then let them, b/c they're inexpensive.



You need to format CD-RW discs before you can using them.  Your burner software should have an option to format the discs and enable it for "drag and drop."  Choose quick format, full takes too long and is not necessary.  Try that.


----------

